

Dayton's upset leaves no winners for Take Buffett's Billion - syncerr
http://www.takebuffettsbillion.com/#
Originally submitted here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7417548
======
syncerr
Originally submitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7417548](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7417548)

